# A Lil Bit o’ Breakfast is what’s for Suppa



## jw (Oct 31, 2022)

Fried-egg & jalapeño topped bacon cheeseburgers with chicharrones.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## JH (Oct 31, 2022)

Amazing


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Oct 31, 2022)

Very nice


----------



## ReformedChristian (Oct 31, 2022)

jw said:


> Fried-egg & jalapeño topped bacon cheeseburgers with chicharrones.
> 
> View attachment 9731
> View attachment 9732


Are chicharrones. basically pork skins?


----------



## ZackF (Nov 1, 2022)

After 13 years of marriage my wife still makes fun of me calling the evening meal “supper”.

Reactions: Praying 1


----------



## jwright82 (Nov 1, 2022)

jw said:


> Fried-egg & jalapeño topped bacon cheeseburgers with chicharrones.
> 
> View attachment 9731
> View attachment 9732


Man I just got done done videos of cooking! This isn't fair, looks amazing though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Nov 1, 2022)

ReformedChristian said:


> Are chicharrones. basically pork skins?


That is correct, as far as my understanding goes.


----------

